# Hoping for a NE wind



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm coming into town Wednesday and heading back home on Labor Day. Forecast is calling for friendly winds, at least on Thursday.

Last year this time the pups were out in full force. This year the cold water has thrown everything into chaos.

Guess I'll hit Sandbridge on Thursday, Chick's for blacktips and little black drum on Friday/Saturday, Seagull or back to Sandbridge on Monday.

Say hi if you're around. 

Has anyone heard of consistent spanish mackerel action around the piers?


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*trying to find my way*

Sand flea

What makes a day of NE wind a good day for fishing? 

Mama always said a dummy wouldnt be dumb if he would just "ask" what he thinks is a dumb question! 



*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

I liked Zigh's "Grandview report 8/26", take a look. Might want to give it a try in the morning.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

bull city: NE or E winds are good for several reasons. One, they allow warmer, cleaner surface water from offshore to come in close. Two, those winds stack bait up against the beach where predators come in to feed on them.

The only day they're calling for good winds is tomorrow--NNE, then it's back to SW through the weekend.  

Guess I'll hit Sandbridge tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed.

hic-lock: I saw Zigh's report and might check out Grandview. I'm just worried about the recent sewage spill out there. Blech.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Sandflea......that sewage spill has kept me away also .Im gonna check with the Hampton Enviro-Health Dept today and find out the latest readings for Grandview. The beach is open there but closed in Buckroe.Hard to figure as the two piers are within a good cast by Longcaster of each other.A little suspicious. I'll let you know....the R(with one hand on the tackle bag)


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*1 mo question*

The head boat that leaves from Harrisons heads toward the Hampton area. They are not fishing in that yuck are they? I plan on taking that trip on Friday Morning


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Just talked with the Health Dept....Grandview OPEN...last tested Wed ,a week ago,testing again this aft ;results next Tues.....Buckroe CLOSED,tested the other day....Blamed discrep. on runoff pipes spilling into Buckroe............We could always wait and see if Zigh comes down with the CRUD or mutates...........thats the word from "the powers that be"....the R


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Great follow-up R, thanx!

Theres ALWAYS C&R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Even though the water temps are crap off the beaches, I think Lynnhaven Inlet is stuffed with pups right now. I'll probably wade around there on Friday and/or Saturday.

Maybe I should look into a kayak...you 'yakkers have any recommendations? (or an extra I can use  )

Hitting the road now--I'll check back in once I reach Va. Beach.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Poor Sandflea!!.......we forgot to tell him NOT to stay Va beach oceanfront.Labor day and American Music Fest.=years worst driving conditions.........the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I think Flea knows all about the going's on in Va Beach. He will probably be staying with in spitting distance of the CBBT Toll booth. I may try and catch up with him on Friday.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

*Ima gonna try something....*

...this weekend. Haven't done much fishing in the last montb or so. Doldrums is right. 
Methinks July is the worst fishing month, way worse than February!
But, we are on the cusp on something good happing.

Flea, fish that ENE while we got it, then focus on the inlet.

Digger, long time no see!

It would be good to run accross one/both of y'all this weekend


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll just say this; there are some very large and thick flounders in the area, I caught 5. The wind was 10 to 15 SW. Put your cast net over some of the 5 or 6" menhaden that are also here. Work an area for a short while and move on if the action is slow, some times a short distance is all that is needed. I would like to partake of the pups also. There's nothing that smells better to them than grass shrimp! Of course they like most all baits.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

*Thanks Sand flea*

Thanks to you guys I'm building my knowledge base one fact at a time.
Now I hope I can catch some of those smart fish!

*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Might be wise to try the hole south of the Little Island pier, 

Checked the Avalon Pier site and yesterday they spotted a dozen or so Cobia with two decked!
:jawdrop:


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Been having good luck all summer*

Dunno about you guys, but I have been doing Okie Dokie off Dam Neck and Sandbridge for most of the summer

Monday was my best Croaker day in awhile, got a couple nice ones around 2 1/2 pounds and quite a few just under that.

Tailor Blues have been lingering there for the past month.

Got a striper about 21", not legal of course, but alot of fun to bring in. He was let loose no worse for wear.

Ocassional smaller flounder, had a keeper roll off the hook right at the beach

But I also can't wait for the Striper run to kick in.

Sandbridge beach and Dam Neck beach both have started developing small sloughs from 100' to 150' out, I get alot of action out of them.

I'm a newbie at saltwater fishing, but I have been studying the conditions, ( wind, Temps, tides, bait ). I have been getting alot of good info from some of the veterans and it's been paying off also,


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Back Bay/Lynnhaven Pier*

I made it out to Back Bay around 9:45 this morning. The wind was out of the SW (big surprise) and was very light. The black flies nearly ate me alive; I probably looked like I was doing some sort of spastic raindance to anyone at a distance.

It was so bloody hot that sweat was literally pouring off my face by the time I reached the beach. There were schools of bunker everywhere, although I couldn't snag one to save my life. I put out some fresh mullet that I had just castnetted and pulled in a small blue. He was chopped up and went back out.

The heat and the flies were driving me nuts. After about two hours and getting chewed on by every fly on the beach, I was yelling out profanities that could have stripped paint. Finally, the wind swung around to a light east around 1:00 PM. That kept the flies away.

Tossing into the edges of the bunker schools, I made something leap that was either a good-sized mackerel or a houndfish. It was hard to tell.

My favorite hole out there is gone, flattened out. But there are some nice sod banks that have broken up and created a huge wash back near the ramp. I'll fish there if I go back there in the next few days. One other thing--the pompano were thicker than the flies. Though they were too little to mess with, I saw literally thousands working the shallows in schools of 5-50.

After dinner, I headed to Lynnhaven Pier with the hopes of scaring up some spanish. No luck, just another little blue.

Think I'll goof off around Chick's and Lynnhaven tomorrow. Maybe I'll come across one of those blacktips chest2head&glassy has been talking about...

P.S.: the rhondel--I grew up around here, so not even holiday traffic phases me. You want to talk traffic, try sitting on the DC beltway during rush hour. :barf: 

Digger & Bubba: Let me know if you're fishing this neck of the woods. We'll try and wet a line.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sandflea*

Are you still here? I have a question about tonight's weather forecast!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Flea....I grew up at the beach too and the traffic still pis*%! me off.My sister in law(the govt puter gene- e- us) lives outside of DC and I've been in that traffic.She's freakin NUTS........the R​


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OK Sand Flea you got the ENE wind today. It was nice seeing you yesterday and meeting your lady. Enjoy the fishing today I may be out late tonight 10pm-2am.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good seeing you too, Digger. We fished that NE wind Sunday night but were run off the beach by the lightning.

We were back on Chick's by 7:30 Monday morning. I had fresh mullet, fresh spot, blue crabs and bloodworms as bait, so if there were any puppies around I knew I'd tie into them.

Unfortunately, there wasn't the first one. But there were plenty of other fish.

The pinfish were a plague. We probably caught 40 or so, many of them double-headers. Good thing I had those teeny circle hooks or they'd have stolen all the bait. We also caught several little blues, a lizardfish, a baby roundhead, several nice spot and several blowfish. The spot and two of the blowfish that were gut hooked became lunch before we hit the road.

There were tons of species ganged up in that little hole to the left of the bridge; I imagine you Tidewater anglers will see more over the ensuing weeks as everything gets ready for the fall migrations.

Which brings me to my concluding point: What do you folks think the odds are for this fall's drum run considering that the pups are almost nowhere to be found?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

there will be drum, both pups and adults this fall.
It took forever for water temps to reach summer levels. Now that september is here, go figger, we're getting summer weather.

I was on the beach for a couple of hours yesterday morning, and saw plenty of jumpin mullet, which are begining to make their run. This is a good sign, we'll start seeing drum before long.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Prolly the biggest run in decades!!....the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah is looking that way for drum and striper. I think if we don't get a freeze this winter both runs might go all the way through January-February time frame.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Sand flea, pin fish are highly sought after as live bait for those big trout, both grey and speck. So the next time you catch some, put out a live bait rig, put it in a sand spike and go on doing your other thing. The same goes for live spot, the big; flounder, drum, stripper, and trout just love them live. I guess it's like candy to them, they'll eat when they're not hungry.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I did put out a pinfish, as well as a smaller spot. Both were picked  I don't know if they were beat up on by little blues or if something else got them, but they did me no good.

They're pretty common a lot of the year, but I've never seen that many in one place.

But in the end I'd still rather be on that beach getting pestered by pinfish than sitting back here, at least 100 miles from the Atlantic.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yea those lil tsty pinfish theyve been around but this year there eveywhere like they trippled up or somtn


----------

